# Problems with the Madone 5.2 Pro seatpost



## MADWAITER (Feb 4, 2004)

*Problems with the Madone 5.2 Pro seatmast*

 Last week when I was riding my bike, the seatmast dropped down.
One bolt was broken and the most part of this broken bolt was stuck in the seatmast.
Both bolts were fastened with 7 N as prescribed bij Trek.
Are there other Madone users with the samen problem? Are there besides buying a new seatmast possibilities to re-use this seatmast since the broken bolt is still in the seatmast?


----------



## Falling Snow (Apr 2, 2008)

Do you have the old seatmast or the redesigned one? Mine came with the first design, and I really wasn't happy with it. I had some slippage but didn't break a bolt or anything like that. Fortunately, I had asked for a redesigned one at the time of purchase and when it arrived, I switched (really needed a tall anyway instead of the standard length). Much better clamp now, I think, and I haven't had any problems at all since.

If you have the older design, I'd go for a new one even if the broken bolt is somehow removable (I'd be interested in seeing a picture if you have one). At any rate, I would think this is something that's covered by the Bontrager warranty.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

The mast is not replaceable, its integrated into the frame as one piece. The seat cap is replaceable. My 5.2 came with the original clamp when I purchased it in Dec 07 and was upgraded to the new cap and clamp by Trek shortly thereafter at no expense to myself. I never experienced slippage with the original clamp and the same can be said of the replacement clamp.


----------



## MADWAITER (Feb 4, 2004)

I certainly have the redesigned seatmast with the black clamp.


----------



## MADWAITER (Feb 4, 2004)

08Madone5.2 said:


> The mast is not replaceable, its integrated into the frame as one piece. The seat cap is replaceable. .


Yes indeed, The problem is situated in the seat cap and not in the seatmast!:thumbsup:


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

I know this has been covered before, but for the sake of refreshment, can anyone explain how one can tell at a glance, whether the seatpost on a Madone is the old one or the revised one?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

the sky above said:


> I know this has been covered before, but for the sake of refreshment, can anyone explain how one can tell at a glance, whether the seatpost on a Madone is the old one or the revised one?


Silver clamp = old
Black clamp = new

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=116662&highlight=madone+seatmast
gambo2166 posted a pic of old and new in the above thread. There's also some info on Trek's website, but it'll take some searching. 

BTW, there's a review of the Madone 5.2 pro in RBA July/ August edition if you're interested.


----------



## MADWAITER (Feb 4, 2004)

The seatpost is replaced by Trek: free of charge.


----------

